# fabricacion de Interfaz Mame-usb



## klypertown (Oct 27, 2012)

hola amigos quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar con un circuito de una interfase asi como construirla, los materiales y demas se los agardesco o alguna otra idea la interfase es esta es para rockolas y videjuegos bueno esta es la que intento hacer


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 27, 2012)

Yo lo hice, acá está toda la info y el código fuente. Lo tendrias que leer completo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...otones-hat-switch-pcb-and-firmware-69864-new/


----------

